# Kauai 10/24-11/1 Studio or 1br



## icekream (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for studio or 1br from 10/24-11/1. Location is flexible.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 26, 2013)

I just had great luck renting from VRBO

Vacation Rentals by Owner

Sterling


----------



## icekream (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I looked on vrbo, just hoping for a better deal. Vrbo pricing is not really competitive.


----------

